# Best Resource for Jars



## sakura1024 (May 19, 2013)

Hi everyone! My name is Shannon and I'm not really new... I just forgot my login information and which email I used, so I signed up under a different user name. I'm so forgetful!!!

Anyway, I'm looking for jars for whipped butters and sugar scrubs. Can anyone tell me where is the best place to buy these? I would ideally like to have cobalt or amber jars with black lids, but I want to make sure to deal with a reputable company. Thanks for looking!

Shannon


----------



## Relle (May 20, 2013)

8 - You may have only ONE identity on this forum, and only one person can use an account. Multiple accounts will be frozen or deleted and users will be banned.


----------



## sakura1024 (May 23, 2013)

Thanks, but I can't even access the other account.


----------



## Relle (May 24, 2013)

Tell us your other account name and we will merge it.


----------



## sakura1024 (May 27, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Tell us your other account name and we will merge it.



Awesome! Thank you! I'm talking to Austin about it.


----------



## sakura1024 (Jun 6, 2013)

Great, now that my account is legal again... does anyone have any suggestions relating to my original question? I'm still looking for containers for my products.


----------



## chlobue (Jun 6, 2013)

Try Midwest Bottle. Great prices on jars and bottles.

chris


----------



## Marilyna (Jun 6, 2013)

bayousome, Brambleberry, Majestic Mountain Sage, Wholesale Supplies Plus


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jun 6, 2013)

sakura1024 said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Shannon and I'm not really new... I just forgot my login information and which email I used, so I signed up under a different user name. I'm so forgetful!!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking for jars for whipped butters and sugar scrubs. Can anyone tell me where is the best place to buy these? I would ideally like to have cobalt or amber jars with black lids, but I want to make sure to deal with a reputable company. Thanks for looking!
> 
> Shannon



Hi Shannon! If you have a Wal-Mart near by they have all sizes of mason jars in their kitchen section.


----------



## Tmgm1215 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have found great jars at dollar tree they hold about 18oz and come in either metal clasp lid or screw top. You can order in bulk from their site and free shipping to the closest store.


----------



## mel z (Jun 7, 2013)

This company is reasonable on packaging, and you can pick up some supplies while browsing:

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/candlemaking-soap-supplies/category/0064/Packaging-Supplies.html

I think a lot of people use this company, but they only sell packaging:

http://www.sks-bottle.com/


----------

